# Will Micro Rasboras eat dwarf shrimp?



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Title says it all. I want to set up a nano tank (maybe 7 gallons or so), possibly shrimp only, but I like the idea of a small school of tiny shrimp safe fish and I know that people say only Otos are shrimp safe, but those micro rasboras are SO tiny, could they do any harm?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

The only risk, and its pretty minimal, is to newly hatched baby shrimp. Adult dwarf shrimp are larger than the boraras, and their mouths are SUPER tiny.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

The RCS population in my 3g slowly shrunk after I added Boraras brigitta. They can't eat the shrimp as they get larger but the population won't continue on forever IMO.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> The RCS population in my 3g slowly shrunk after I added Boraras brigitta. They can't eat the shrimp as they get larger but the population won't continue on forever IMO.


So basically, probably ok if I'm just doing something like cherries, but if I get more expensive shrimp that I want to breed then the rasboras wouldn't be a good idea to keep the newborns safe.... Got it! 
Thanks guys... 
Ms.Jinkzd, do you have them often? I am thinking that when the tank is ready I can order some of one variety or another from you?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yup, i generally keep them in stock


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Depends on the boraras species. They're all generally considered tiny but some are smaller than others. In my experience, I've kept Boraras urophthalmoides with shrimp with no problems at all. Even baby shrimp were safe.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I think a lot depends, as well, on decor and planting.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

azjenny said:


> So basically, probably ok if I'm just doing something like cherries, but if I get more expensive shrimp that I want to breed then the rasboras wouldn't be a good idea to keep the newborns safe.... Got it!


I have 100's of RCS in other tanks so when the population goes down from natural causes I just add more. lol

Not many choices for fish in a 3g.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I keep galaxy Danio with my rcs in a 20long with lots of HC and other plants. I have lots of new babies popping up everyday. So yes it can be done as long as you have lots of cover for baby shrimp when they are tiny.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

My experience was in a 3g.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, if the rasboras are curious, they may peck off eyeballs or legs. That's what my baby killifish did while I was housing them with some tangerine tigers. Didn't kill the shrimp though, just left them blind and limping,


----------



## Chiro (Apr 26, 2009)

I keep a boraras maculatus, boraras merah and brigittae in a 40g planted tank with red cherry shrimp. Haven't seen any decline in cherry shrimp, actually take out a few dozen every month or so without any problems. I did keep some boraras maculatus in a 5g with red cherry shrimp without a problem.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

killis are MUCH more aggressive, and totally prey driven, than microrasboras.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

Killies are natural hunters in the wild, they will hunt for live moving objects I won't put killies with any shrimps.



mordalphus said:


> Also, if the rasboras are curious, they may peck off eyeballs or legs. That's what my baby killifish did while I was housing them with some tangerine tigers. Didn't kill the shrimp though, just left them blind and limping,


----------

